# 10yards shooting great 20 yards all over the place



## countrygirl2010

So I posted a few days ago and I'm hoping for more tips.. So At 10 yards im shooting a pretty good group and at twenty its all over the place any advice for me.. I don't know if i should try a new sight or what the one on my bow is a cheapo that came in the bow package .. any advice would be great


----------



## tazman7

Just start out at 10 yards and move it back a couple yards at a time until your at twenty. 

as long as your pins are on at ten yards they "should be" somewhat close at twenty yards depending on the speed of the bow.

Also make sure your form is good, and you are lining your peep sight up with the outside of your sight. (Keep the circles in line with with each other, )


----------



## Messica

I have my sight pins set at 20, 30 and 40 yards. All had to be adjusted separately. So once I got my 20 yards down and moved to 30 the bf had to move the pin. Once I found the sweet spot and starting shooting consistently at 30 I moved to 40 and he then had to adjust that one until I found my niche there.

Have you adjusted your pins at all? Could that be your problem?


----------



## tazman7

Messica said:


> Have you adjusted your pins at all? Could that be your problem?


Adjusting the pins shouldnt matter. If she was shooting good groups at ten yards and then moved to twenty and was shooting all over the place then it means she just needs more practice or a correction in her form.

Keep working on shooting groups while beginning to shoot. That way you are getting your consistency down pat, and then slowly work your way farther from the target.

Good luck!:slice:


----------



## wet wood

Shoot from your longest comfort range mine is 40yrds, go down to say 30 by the time your shooting 20 you will be deadly. I always start at my longest
range and then shoot down to the lower range, keeps you interrested and it becomes easier.


----------



## judger101

i find the best thing that helps my form is to practice on the edge of my range. i like to shoots 50-60 yards. i have a pretty big target, but practicing at this range really helps to teach you to not torque and get correct form. then when you move in to 20-30 it feels like nothing


----------



## imadragonkeeper

wet wood said:


> Shoot from your longest comfort range mine is 40yrds, go down to say 30 by the time your shooting 20 you will be deadly. I always start at my longest
> range and then shoot down to the lower range, keeps you interrested and it becomes easier.





judger101 said:


> i find the best thing that helps my form is to practice on the edge of my range. i like to shoots 50-60 yards. i have a pretty big target, but practicing at this range really helps to teach you to not torque and get correct form. then when you move in to 20-30 it feels like nothing


I do the same thing once my bow is sighted in - start farther away and work my way in. I always end my session with about 5 arrows at ten yards (less if they are all touching - Robin Hoods are cool but I hate ruining arrows!). After shooting the distance shots first the 10yd shot feels like the target is close enough to touch and I finish up with 3-5 arrows practically sharing the same hole.


----------



## tazman7

imadragonkeeper said:


> I do the same thing once my bow is sighted in - start farther away and work my way in. I always end my session with about 5 arrows at ten yards (less if they are all touching - Robin Hoods are cool but I hate ruining arrows!). After shooting the distance shots first the 10yd shot feels like the target is close enough to touch and I finish up with 3-5 arrows practically sharing the same hole.


I took her post as she was just beginning to start shooting bows. If that is true, I would think she has no business trying to shoot at 50 yards if she cant shoot a group at 20..but thats my opinion. Just doesnt make sense to me? Am I wrong on this?

A 50 yard shot is pretty far for me, let alone a beginner.


----------



## Messica

tazman7 said:


> Adjusting the pins shouldnt matter. If she was shooting good groups at ten yards and then moved to twenty and was shooting all over the place then it means she just needs more practice or a correction in her form.


I agree more practice helps everyone but how would a correction in form matter? If her form isn't causing a problem when she's shooting 10 why would it be causing her problems at 20? Unless she's for some odd reason standing completely differently to shoot at 20yds than she was at 10 that makes no sense.

If her 10yd pin is good but her 20 yd pin is set too high or low you bet that can be the cause of her problem. I may not have been doing this long but I know at least that much. 

Why so critical of other people's advice? We're all just trying to help.


----------



## krniemoth

tazman7 said:


> I took her post as she was just beginning to start shooting bows. If that is true, I would think she has no business trying to shoot at 50 yards if she cant shoot a group at 20..but thats my opinion. Just doesnt make sense to me? Am I wrong on this?
> 
> A 50 yard shot is pretty far for me, let alone a beginner.


I agree. She should not be shooting at 50 yards. I would say there is something wrong with her form. She is probably torquing her bow somehow or her arrow spine may be off. Usually, 10 yards doesnt show very many flaws. I would go to a bow shop and check out your arrow spine to make sure it is ok and maybe have them watch you at 20 yards and give you some pointers. If you dont want to do that, start at 10 yards, once you get 3 arrows in a nice group, move to 12 yards and so on. If your group is bad, start back over at 10. It really teaches your brain a lot. Her pin shouldnt make a difference on grouping because even if her pin was off, if she was aiming at the same spot, they would still group in the same area. Keep practicing and dont give up! I know it can be frustrating but just try and keep your cool. If you feel yourself getting frustrated, you need to stop and take a break.


----------



## z28melissa

Messica said:


> I agree more practice helps everyone but how would a correction in form matter? If her form isn't causing a problem when she's shooting 10 why would it be causing her problems at 20? Unless she's for some odd reason standing completely differently to shoot at 20yds than she was at 10 that makes no sense.
> 
> If her 10yd pin is good but her 20 yd pin is set too high or low you bet that can be the cause of her problem. I may not have been doing this long but I know at least that much.
> 
> Why so critical of other people's advice? We're all just trying to help.


Because 20yds can show mistakes more than shooting at 10yds. Just as a form flaw at 50yds is more apparent than a form flaw at 20yds. Nobody is being critical, just trying to give the OP the most accurate and helpful advice.

Yes her pin could be off, BUT even if it's off, as long as she's aiming at the same spot each time, her arrows should end up in a decent group. That's where form and practice come in...


To the OP - you're a beginner and you won't be spot on at 20yds until you're as consistent as possible. This just comes with practice and having proper form - keep at it, you will always improve  It's all part of the game. Without being able to watch you shoot it's very hard to say whether it's a form flaw or not. If possible have an experienced archer or someone from the pro shop watch you shoot and see if they have any advice for ya


----------



## countrygirl2010

Thank you all for your great advice. earlier this week I went to the local bow range and shot my bow.. basically they had me shoot ten yards that was pretty much on and then they had me shoot twenty yards using my ten yard pen and they where also group pretty much together .. a little high but same area .. so Im really not sure whats going on with me...im gonna keep practicing and try to get my edge for it .. I think alot is im confusing myself with the sight and maybe once i mentally get to where im able to focus on the one pin maybe it will improve ill keep everyone posted.. I'm just a beginner and trying to improve all the time.. I really appreciate all the help!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Messica said:


> I agree more practice helps everyone but how would a correction in form matter? If her form isn't causing a problem when she's shooting 10 why would it be causing her problems at 20?



The further distance you shoot, the more your human error and bow error are enhanced. I can shoot perfect groups at ten and twenty yards..but once I hit thirty yards, I realized that I am slightly torqueing my bow...causing the arrow to fly more to the left.

This was slighty apparent at 20 yards and nonexistent at 10 yards because the arrow has less of a distance to fly to the left hand side. The greater the distance between you and the target, the greater the distance the arrow has to fly, and the greater the errors of you or your bow, are enhanced.

While this may not be entirely the reason for your troubles, I can assure you it definitely is a contributing factor.


----------



## countrygirl2010

*todays results*

So i took the advice on shooting at a farhter distance then moving to twenty this is the results . also i worked more on holding my form the same way everytime and follow through not good but i guess okay for a beginner..


----------



## Messica

I think that looks great!!! Don't be so hard on yourself!


(a special thanks to z28melissa for taking the time to explain the pin deal to me, I think because mine were so far off and I kept trying to correct the problem myself visually is why my groups were crap before I got the bf to fix the issue, which explains why I couldn't wrap my head around that...and to bowhunterchck for explaining the form deal, being new I'd have never thought of the distance magnifying any issue with form...ya learn something new everyday!)


----------



## z28melissa

countrygirl2010 said:


> So i took the advice on shooting at a farhter distance then moving to twenty this is the results . also i worked more on holding my form the same way everytime and follow through not good but i guess okay for a beginner..
> View attachment 826720


Excellent!! Definitely better grouping than I had at 20yds just starting out. Keep practicing, eventually all of the "steps" that you are having to go through each time will become more natural and you won't have to think about each thing.


----------



## countrygirl2010

Thanks ladies... It's getting easier everyday!


----------



## tazman7

Messica said:


> Why so critical of other people's advice? We're all just trying to help.


I wasn't trying to sound critical, just trying to help. Just doesn't make sense to tell a beginner to move out to fifty yards and then move closer. The others explained it exactly how I was trying too but posting from a phone kinda stinks.

Any little tweak in your form can cause a lot of problems. You can only blame equipment so much 

I used to love the guys That couldn't hit the five spot everytime so they would move their site over and over And not gain anything. Sights usually don't move unless you have a junk sight or something is loose. I actually dropped.mine off the treestand and it landed on the sight and didn't move at all. I was mad but happy that my equipment could take it.


Best of luck shooting, you will get that hang of it.


----------

